# BBS RC question!!!



## thegassaver (Jan 13, 2003)

What VW centercap will fit the RC's? 
Not the big center cap that cover the lugs but the small one that fits in the middle.
this center









thanks


----------



## BIGULI1989 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: BBS RC question!!! (thegassaver)*

x2 I'd like 2 know this 2.


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: BBS RC question!!! (BIGULI1989)*

good luck this guy on here used to make them and they are extinct that i can find at least...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3387028
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3913542
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3817879
hope this helps man


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*

NONE.
People use Civic caps or Evo MR caps. The Kounter Kaps were a one time deal and they were custom machined to fit.


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bluebora20v)*

imo evo's are the best (other than KK)
just search for bbs centercaps, this topic has been covered many times.


----------



## arch_ed0421 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TRANX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRANX* »_imo evo's are the best (other than KK)
just search for bbs centercaps, this topic has been covered many times.



yeah i bought my center caps at a mitsubishi dealership!!
i'll be nice since im bored at work and have nothing else to do....this thread has the part number...you need to special order it from youre local mitsubishi dealer
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2511454


----------



## JustinGLi18T (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bluebora20v)*

honda cap and get custom vinyls made to put on them
The ones that fit are 2002 Civic HX caps and 1999-2000 Civic SI caps. The HX caps tend to be cheaper, even though they are exactly the same








This route is mcuh cheaper than the EVO MR caps, they are expensive



_Modified by JustinGLi18T at 10:23 AM 10-10-2008_


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

But evo mr caps have more baller


----------



## ThaDeaLer (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: BBS RC question!!! (thegassaver)*

why are your rc's 4 bolt???


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: BBS RC question!!! (ThaDeaLer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaDeaLer* »_why are your rc's 4 bolt??? 
\x2


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: BBS RC question!!! (ThaDeaLer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaDeaLer* »_why are your rc's 4 bolt??? 

Why is this in the 3/2/G forum?
Those aren't off of a car from here


----------



## motorik (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: BBS RC question!!! (thegassaver)*

Not sure why you have a 4 lug, so you might need a different size, but I called BBS direct and talked to a guy named Michael Cox. Go to the BBS website and look for the number, then call and ask for that guy, he'll know exactly what you're talking about. They were $17 a piece when I bought them, opposed to the mitsu dealers where I live wanting like $50 a pop. I forgot the exact dimensions, but call the guy he's real nice....


----------



## jsvr6nsd (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: BBS RC question!!! (thegassaver)*

What RC's are these... they aren't the gli or 337 version... yours have 4 lugs








I can measure my center caps tomorrow when I get home I have the bbs little center caps that you are talking about... not sure if they will be the same though because I have 5 lug pattern...


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*

It looks like they are on a Mini.
So unless the centerbore is the same as our cars, the cap is probably not the same size.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bluebora20v)*

moved to wheel and tire forum.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif &#169
-Dash


----------

